# what are opening hours and prices



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

What are pub opening hours in spain and prices?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crc said:


> What are pub opening hours in spain and prices?


They open and close when they like and the beer is much cheaper than the UK! I think a pint is between 1 - 2€ roughly


Jo xxx


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

If i use RAF mess prices it should be fine then. haha.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crc said:


> If i use RAF mess prices it should be fine then. haha.


you'll not make much profit tho !!!!!! 

Seriously tho, the "british pub" thing has been done to death along the costas and inland!! You cant walk around the costas without seeing several. I'm not a "pub" kinda person, so I dont know too much about them, altho we occasionally go to one in Fuengirola for a sunday roast - 7.50€, Inside its just like a British Pub. Dark wooden bar, optics, Bar stools, Dart board, pool table, TVs.... hey, you can even smoke in there!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

haha. jojo don't go to my mess then, profit was made and quite a bit haha.

I'm going to look at it properly when my RAF contract finally ends so it may be 'British' but not conventional, maybe make it like a proper mess pub hmmm....

Do you know what licences would be required?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crc said:


> haha. jojo don't go to my mess then, profit was made and quite a bit haha.
> 
> I'm going to look at it properly when my RAF contract finally ends so it may be 'British' but not conventional, maybe make it like a proper mess pub hmmm....
> 
> Do you know what licences would be required?



Not a clue about licences, but you can bet your life it wont be straight forward, nowt is in Spain!!!!! Dont pin your hopes on this idea tho mate, the British pubs popularity has declined here big time in recent years. The tourists and expats prefer Spanish bars when they're visiting Spain these days and they've also declined!?? 

Jo xxx


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

ok. nothings ever simple in spain with business, my dad knows that and said he'd help although he is a builder so totally different type.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

crc said:


> ok. nothings ever simple in spain with business, my dad knows that and said he'd help although he is a builder so totally different type.


have you run a bar/pub before??


do you know about cost price, gross profit & net profit?


do you know how to work out what sort of profit margin you need to make it viable?

what do you want to get out of running a bar/pub?

why Spain ?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> have you run a bar/pub before??
> 
> 
> do you know about cost price, gross profit & net profit?
> ...


 I often ponder as to 'Why Spain'?
In our case it was simple: we wanted to move from Prague, we weren't looking for work and my son has a property here so we were able to move into while we looked for a place of our own.
If he'd had a house in Tuscany or the Dordogne we'd have been there, not here!
I think the answer lies in the fact that British people think they 'know' Spain. Package holidays, usually to places where you can spend two weeks without hearing a word of Spanish and tv programmes such as 'A Place in the Sun' give some people the impression that Spain is a British colony. 
Add to this the amazing ignorance of the economic situation in Spain, the reduced purchasing power of the £, the sharp drop in British tourism and in many cases the total lack of business experience....Plus the large number of Brits who've had to pack up and move back to the UK.
When I asked this question yesterday someone replied 'the climate'. 
Yes, you see a lot of the sun from the inside of a bar where you're stuck for upwards of sixteen hours a day hoping to make enough to pay your suppliers let alone fund a half-way decent lifestyle.
The Spanish 'dream' -whatever that is -can soon become a nightmare.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> When I asked this question yesterday someone replied 'the climate'.
> Yes, you see a lot of the sun from the inside of a bar where you're stuck for upwards of sixteen hours a day hoping to make enough to pay your suppliers let alone fund a half-way decent lifestyle.
> The Spanish 'dream' -whatever that is -can soon become a nightmare.



........ and then there's the Spanish winters 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> ........ and then there's the Spanish winters
> 
> Jo xxx


what winter???



don't you get sun & great temps 365 days a year where you are???:bolt:




eep:is it safe to come out yet?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> what winter???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! From what I hear you're still waiting for the summer down your way arent you??? Wall to wall storms???????

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When we were looking to move here, we kept reading about Spanish winters being warm and sunny during the day, but a little chilly at night - yeah right!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> LOL!!! From what I hear you're still waiting for the summer down your way arent you??? Wall to wall storms???????
> 
> Jo xxx


yes wall to wall storms - but we do seem to get them for a few days in the middle of August every year

not complaining - that's why our area is so green - we get a fair bit of rain all year round


Wednesday might be sunny.......................


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> ........ and then there's the Spanish winters
> 
> Jo xxx


Ah...but don't you know, the sun _always_ shines in Spain
Our gardener, Manolo,a fit healthy man, spent Thursday night in hospital. He was working in the hottest part of Wednesday repairing a broken waterpipe and suddenly had a violent headache. He went to the local health centre and they packed him off to hospital and put him on a drip. Just goes to show how heat can catch you unawares even if you're a native.
And as you say there's the winter....no frost or snow here, just weeks of equatorial rain. We MUST get waterproof trousers for Azor-walking, we've got North Face waterproofs for our upper half, waterproof boots and Barbour-type oiled hats but our legs were soaked. My dil suggests golfing trousers..that would be OK, I'd look a sight in Rupert Bear-type checks tho'
I'm not looking forward to driving up the mountain to get to the dog refugio in bad weather. It's scary enough now. Apparently the police shut the path off one weekend last winter as the rio was throwing boulders down the path at great speed. Luckily the dogs had food and water enough to last.
If you are going to be around for a while I'd be happy to take you up to the refugio..


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> what winter???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're on the coast and it's been extremely hot this past week. Even locals have been complaining (see previous post).
At least we get a sea breeze although even that has been rather sickly-warm. It must be like an oven inland, our thermometer on a shaded wall shows 39C.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> They open and close when they like and the beer is much cheaper than the UK! I think a pint is between 1 - 2€ roughly
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


A 'pint' (if you can get one) in the campo is usually minimum 2€, on the coast it can be anything from 2.50€ to 5€ (or more) typically 3.60€ in a brit bar somewhere like Estepona - cheaper in Fuengirola probably.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jimenato said:


> A 'pint' (if you can get one) in the campo is usually minimum 2€, on the coast it can be anything from 2.50€ to 5€ (or more) typically 3.60€ in a brit bar somewhere like Estepona - cheaper in Fuengirola probably.


I'm no beer drinker!! A glass of coke and a glass of wine both cost anywhere between 1 - 1.50€s altho on the coast its more.

Was shocked when I went back to England recently, I went for a drink with a friend. Two small glasses of wine cost 7.30 AAAAAAGGGGGGGHHH my friend said that was the usual price there?????????

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm no beer drinker!! A glass of coke and a glass of wine both cost anywhere between 1 - 1.50€s altho on the coast its more.
> 
> Was shocked when I went back to England recently, I went for a drink with a friend. Two small glasses of wine cost 7.30 AAAAAAGGGGGGGHHH my friend said that was the usual price there?????????
> 
> Jo xxx


A friend was charged 11 euros for a SMALL beer in a bar in Puerto Banus....
Not even a chance to gawp at the so-called 'beautiful people' could persuade me to pay that much


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> A friend was charged 11 euros for a SMALL beer in a bar in Puerto Banus....
> Not even a chance to gawp at the so-called 'beautiful people' could persuade me to pay that much


Are people stupid enough to pay that?????? And what beautiful people?? When we went there, all we saw were other people who were there to look at the "beautiful people" But there werent any. Maybe it was the time of day/year/part we went but I found Puerto Banus a big disappointment. There were some "posh" boats parked up, but I'm not into boats. I thought it was all a bit dated and shabby!?... oh and some posh shops with security guards standing outside

Jo xxx


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Are people stupid enough to pay that?????? And what beautiful people?? When we went there, all we saw were other people who were there to look at the "beautiful people" But there werent any. Maybe it was the time of day/year/part we went but I found Puerto Banus a big disappointment. There were some "posh" boats parked up, but I'm not into boats. I thought it was all a bit dated and shabby!?... oh and some posh shops with security guards standing outside
> 
> Jo xxx


:lol::lol:

Yes, you would need a lot more than a small beer to make the people in Puerto Banus look beautiful


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

that's interesting about prices etc, and 7.30 for a small glass of wine, ouch.

I know the guys moaned when we altered beer prices to go up from whatever the cost for a pint was before (they based on keg costs so varied as to what beer you had) to £2.

I have run a mess bar, inbetween serving, although not for much longer as my contract comes to an end, and no more Middle East deployments


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

crc said:


> that's interesting about prices etc, and 7.30 for a small glass of wine, ouch.
> 
> I know the guys moaned when we altered beer prices to go up from whatever the cost for a pint was before (they based on keg costs so varied as to what beer you had) to £2.
> 
> I have run a mess bar, inbetween serving, although not for much longer as my contract comes to an end, and no more Middle East deployments


So does that mean you'll get a small pension?? cos that'll help, but I think running a mess bar is not going to be the same as running a bar in Spain. The grafting maybe, but the book keeping, making a profit, ordering, rules regulations and the need to keep things going in times of adversity are totally different. I often wonder how it must feel if you spend loads of time and money setting up a bar/cafe whatever... and you open the doors, really proud of your achievements and no one comes in! 

Jo xxx


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

I know it's not going to be the same, but it will at least help.

I will have a smallish one because I'm only Master Aircrew and not an Officer, although highest Non-Commissioned Officer, so still not bad.
and my fella will get his Army Officer one, which will be bigger than mine and he will get a smallish Special Forces one, when he worked for them (although he never would again)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You what you should do, get your butts over here and have a holiday/fact finding mission. Go round the bars (a good excuse for a pub crawl), ask the owners how they find it, see whats around, what competition you may have, what sort of place you think the area needs..... 

Jo xxx


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

Jo now that sounds a good idea. haha. my contract and my fellas for that matter finish on 31st august. So could be september.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

When a coffee costs €1.25 ish and a beer maybe about the same, it doesnt take much to work out that you will have to sell a hell of a lot of them to actually come close to making a profit. You have to pay the rental costs and then you have to work from dawn till the early hours of the morning to satisfy clients requirements

The number of people I have seen trying and failing - There were a couple on TV in Benidorm I think that opened a bar and he ended up going back to the UK to work whilst she sat there all day waiting for a customer that rarely came. They couldnt sell the lease as no one wanted it. Disaster

Thats after you get past the cons that the estate agents and owners pull, like getting people to come sit in the bar when you come to view it. Can you rely on the books? Probably not.

What I am trying to tell you is dont rely on your Dad to suss out a good deal. You really need to do a lot of research into this. Visit bars when they dont know you are coming, to see what the customer base is like. Dont listen to estate agents. Dont believe the owners. Find out for yourself, and decide if you really want to work 17 - 18 hours a day for such a risk


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> When a coffee costs €1.25 ish and a beer maybe about the same, it doesnt take much to work out that you will have to sell a hell of a lot of them to actually come close to making a profit. You have to pay the rental costs and then you have to work from dawn till the early hours of the morning to satisfy clients requirements
> 
> The number of people I have seen trying and failing - There were a couple on TV in Benidorm I think that opened a bar and he ended up going back to the UK to work whilst she sat there all day waiting for a customer that rarely came. They couldnt sell the lease as no one wanted it. Disaster
> 
> ...


another British family here who was running a bar has just locked the doors, handed the keys back to the landlord & walked away - no point trying to sell the traspaso - no-one's going to buy it this end of the summer - if ever...........


can't have been open more than a year.......................


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> The number of people I have seen trying and failing - There were a couple on TV in Benidorm I think that opened a bar and he ended up going back to the UK to work whilst she sat there all day waiting for a customer that rarely came. They couldnt sell the lease as no one wanted it. Disaster
> 
> Thats after you get past the cons that the estate agents and owners pull, like getting people to come sit in the bar when you come to view it. Can you rely on the books? Probably not.
> 
> What I am trying to tell you is dont rely on your Dad to suss out a good deal. You really need to do a lot of research into this. Visit bars when they dont know you are coming, to see what the customer base is like. Dont listen to estate agents. Dont believe the owners. Find out for yourself, and decide if you really want to work 17 - 18 hours a day for such a risk



That tells it like it is.
I remember that dopy English couple on the 'Spain: Paradise Lost' programme.
Neither of them had ever owned a business before, let alone a bar. They spoke no Spanish and basically hadn't a clue. Rather unsavoury-looking too for people hoping to sell food, if I remember rightly.....vest, cheap bling and tattoos stick in my mind.
They lost their money, house in the UK, went back with their tails between their legs.....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Are people stupid enough to pay that?????? And what beautiful people?? When we went there, all we saw were other people who were there to look at the "beautiful people" But there werent any. Maybe it was the time of day/year/part we went but I found Puerto Banus a big disappointment. There were some "posh" boats parked up, but I'm not into boats. I thought it was all a bit dated and shabby!?... oh and some posh shops with security guards standing outside
> 
> Jo xxx


I've never actually been to Puerto Banus, the nearest I've got is Corte Ingles.
The whole area is a bit 'Essex with extra bling' as a local newspaper accurately described it.
It seems to be populated by Z list celebrities and footballers....
Apart from the truly wealthy Saudis and Russians, that is. But I must say I haven't been impressed by the taste and social graces of the few wealthy Russians I've come across in Prague or London.
So they probably feel at home in Puerto B. and Marbella


----------

